# Seawolf Specks 7/22



## Tombay2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Got up around 4 to see if I could get my line tight. Sped all the way down to seawolf and as soon as I cross the a&m bridge I get pulled over, just my luck. Cop let me off with a warning so I was guessing it was a sign that it would be a good day. Turns out it was, fished from 5:30 to 8:45 and ended up with my limit of specks. All trout ranged from 16"-21". All in all it was a good day on the water.


----------

